# Street Low Magazine "Stop & Drop Tour"



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

whats up everybody, finally our show in San Jose has been approved for Sunday June 5th in down town San Jose at the Convention Center. This will be an indoor event and do to the limited space the first 300 registrations will be able to exhibit at the show. We already have been receiving registrations, so please if you want to show get them pre-registrations sent in. We'll let you know more about the entertainment and the hop as we get more information. So, one more time get them pre-registrations in because the convention center will fill up. This is going to be a good show, look forward to seeing you all there.

Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i will be there ........camera in hand :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm going to make plans to be there! Post up a registration. When are you going to be able to update your website? Thats one bad ass website! When is the new streetlow going to be out?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

the website will be going through a major update within the next weeek and will be underconstruction but the registration form will be available to be downloaded by the end of this week. Issue #40 is now in stores and looks real good, and issue #41 should be out in June, hopefully for the San Jose show. 
yeah, d-cheese, I recommend a couple cameras, because you know how we do it, there will be alot of kodak moments.  

Eddie


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Apr 25 2005, 08:57 PM
> *I'm going to make plans to be there!  Post up a registration.  When are you going to be able to update your website? Thats one bad ass website!  When is the new streetlow going to be out?
> [snapback]3052139[/snapback]​*


Ahhh thanks for the love on the website!!!! But Im not doing the website. We have a real webmaster that is going to turn the website out!!! This guy is going to make the Streetlow website as bad ass as the magazine. We are going to have all the old pictures, you will be able to purchase registrations and magazines on line and we are even talking about an uncesored section for all you maniacos that keep on requesting that. So give us a few to get it going and building it up little by little, ill have the registration up there by tonight. Please do register ASAP!!!! I dont want to hear no chillones at the show trying to get in. If you live in the bay call the office at 408-920-0997 or el jefe directly at 408-210-4040 and come to the office and register your whole club since it is going to be in san jo we are expecting a sell out show. Al RAto.

El Alfonso


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Apr 25 2005, 11:18 PM
> *the website will be going through a major update within the next weeek and will be underconstruction but the registration form will be available to be downloaded by the end of this week. Issue #40 is now in stores and looks real good, and issue #41 should be out in June, hopefully for the San Jose show.
> yeah, d-cheese, I recommend a couple cameras, because you know how we do it, there will be alot of kodak moments.
> 
> ...


dont worry i got alot of memory sticks for my camera


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

Also look at the back of the flyer... This bikini contest should wilder than last years San Francisco show... with $500.00 going to the winner, the girls should all be competeing hard to win the cash... It should be HOT...


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

StreetLow website is finally up. Hope you guys like it, we are adding alot of shit this week. Just got back from the Convention Center in San Jose, home of our next show and please pre-register. There is going to be only about 250 to 300 cars in there and only pre-register will go in the show first and then non-pre regs will go in. We will also not be saving any spots for cars that are running late. This is an all indoor event so we have to caravan the cars in there one after the other. Ill have the registration up on the streetlow website by this weekend. Thank you and see you there and all of you lay it lowers come to the stage after the hop. Ill get you up on stage and take a lay it low picture. See you there. Al RAto.

El Alfonso


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SO THERE WE BE A HOP THERE ALFONSO.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

yeaph hop will be indoor more info coming soon. Please pre-register this one is going to sell out.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

When is the pre reg going on line?


----------



## flaco 66 (Feb 23, 2005)

Will the Stop & Drop Tour be coming through Portland Oregon? Or anywhere in the Northwest?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

later


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

ok, ok here it is the reg form get yours in cause after 300 cars are in no if's and's or but's... ok the butts will get in but that's all no more. so get your's in early.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

and if you don't know,


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

and


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

OH! And there's a Saturday move-in as well... so you can get set up and then party the night away cause you know we are going to have a pre party that's gonna get freaky. So get ready for the real show to hit San Jo! This is an all indoor event. Car Hop, Concert, Show and $500 Bikini contest.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i kno LOW VINTAGE BOMBS will be representing. we rollin big.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

OF COURSE LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT STREET LOW


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

You know SOCIOS will be there.....


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

You know the groupies will be on hand..... :twak: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 4 2005, 09:56 AM
> *You know SOCIOS will be there.....
> [snapback]3094383[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm In!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I like the new website! Your still updating right. I want to check out that 18 and over section! :thumbsup: I'll see you there In San Jo. already sent my pre-reg.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Spots are filling up fast so get yours in quick!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WE ARE GOING TO UNVIEL "CHAGO'S DREAM" AT THIS SHOW TO THE PUBLIC!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: PAULY


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

IMPALAS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... SEE YOU ALL THERE........


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations C.C will send preregistraton today.


Donny


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

luxurious just sent in our reg's for 9 cars


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ragz2envy will be there


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 4 2005, 01:20 AM
> *OF COURSE LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT STREET LOW
> [snapback]3092637[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Just this in... there will be a Saturday move-in from 12 pm - 6 pm so get there.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 15 2005, 06:06 PM
> *Just this in... there will be a Saturday move-in from 12 pm - 6 pm so get there.
> [snapback]3141794[/snapback]​*


we will be there .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

i'll be there helping the guys set up chagos caddy....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Im flying down from Seattle Wa. to attend Chagos Dream unvailing at the show... Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 15 2005, 09:56 PM
> *Im flying down from Seattle Wa. to attend Chagos Dream unvailing at the show... Cant wait  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3142663[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 16 2005, 11:05 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3147665[/snapback]​*


(Party at my hotel room)


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

east side riders will be in the house 10cars 1 bike 1 hopper just sent the pre regs. on monday :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats crackin friday and saturday night the 3rd and the 4th?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 18 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Whats crackin friday and saturday night the 3rd and the 4th?
> [snapback]3155400[/snapback]​*



Well im hoping to get you out to a club were i work at if the party is cool, if not then I know quite a few other spots to kick it. I guess on saturday we can all party/meet at your hotel and fuck it all up if you want? 

We can have a streetlow show / lay it low get together at your hotel. Move in is on saturday, so a bunch of people should be in town.  

El Toro and I are gonna be needing a place to fucking party at anyway, so I guess its your hotel !!!!!! and homie we usualkly do it up pretty right :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 18 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Well im hoping to get you out to a club were i work at if the party is cool, if not then I know quite a few other spots to kick it.  I guess on saturday we can all party/meet at your hotel and fuck it all up if you want?
> 
> We can have a streetlow show / lay it low get together at your hotel. Move in is on saturday, so a bunch of people should be in town.
> ...



better save some extra money to pay for that room to get cleaned,brett...party at you hotel then...hope that shits big cause we are.. :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Fuck it, its on! We can take over the whole parking lot and have the v.i.p. in my room 

***no holes in the walls and stuff though, I dont get down like that.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 18 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Fuck it, its on! We can take over the whole parking lot and have the v.i.p. in my room
> 
> ***no holes in the walls and stuff though, I dont get down like that.
> [snapback]3155894[/snapback]​*



Naw man we aint gonna fuck it up like that, but you might find a motherfucka passed out in the tiolet or some shit like that ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 18 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Naw man we aint gonna fuck it up like that, but you might find a motherfucka passed out in the tiolet or some shit like that ....lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3156077[/snapback]​*


Thats all gravity, they can sleep in the bath tub :biggrin: Now we will be requiring some of San Jose's finest ladies to be in the building


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 15 2005, 10:50 PM
> *i'll be there helping the guys set up chagos caddy....
> [snapback]3142630[/snapback]​*


I'll be there sweating with you guys.....heheh...just no plumber smiles ok Ed.... :0


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@May 18 2005, 05:06 PM
> *I'll be there sweating with you guys.....heheh...just no plumber smiles ok Ed....  :0
> [snapback]3156201[/snapback]​*



jESS YOU GONNA BE THERE FOR THE PRESHOW LIL PARTY ?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@May 18 2005, 07:06 PM
> *I'll be there sweating with you guys.....heheh...just no plumber smiles ok Ed....  :0
> [snapback]3156201[/snapback]​*



thats what you say  now till i show you a little thong..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 18 2005, 06:40 PM
> *Thats all gravity, they can sleep in the bath tub  :biggrin: Now we will be requiring some of San Jose's finest ladies to be in the building
> [snapback]3156089[/snapback]​*



i don't know if your washinton ass can handle some san jose ladies...top dogg got some asian twins... :0 :0 :0 





don't get you hopes up to high cause the only one you might be sleeping with in bed next to you might be toro.. :0 :0 :0 beer goggles are a bitch..:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll get a 2 bedroom telly


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: sure :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Brett..what time should i send my limo to pick you up at SFO?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 18 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Brett..what time should i send my limo to pick you up at SFO?
> [snapback]3157000[/snapback]​*


I think im getting there at 4 pm june 3rd...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

right on...i wonder if theres going to be a reward for your ass,,,from washinton?? i be short on some money lately? run away convect,,lol


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 18 2005, 08:09 PM
> *right on...i wonder if theres going to be a reward for your ass,,,from washinton?? i be short on some money lately? run away convect,,lol
> [snapback]3157015[/snapback]​*


haha, ill go half on the reward with you... just turn me in the day after the show, FREE TRIP BACK!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 18 2005, 08:18 PM
> *thats what you say   now till i show you a little thong..
> [snapback]3156859[/snapback]​*



DID SOMEBODY SAY "THONG!!!!!!!!!!" :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 3 2005, 09:55 PM
> *and
> [snapback]3091876[/snapback]​*


definetly I will be there with my boys Myster E..hope the bikini contest is better got my digital camera this time ready


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 18 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Whats crackin friday and saturday night the 3rd and the 4th?
> [snapback]3155400[/snapback]​*


we got a show going on friday june 3rd on the east side of san jose @ the ol fat cats club it is the 358 lounge it is on the corner of Mckee and White road in the small shopping center where the 7eleven is come and chk it out 21 and over please


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2005, 02:39 AM
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY "THONG!!!!!!!!!!" :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3157482[/snapback]​*




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: pauly


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@May 19 2005, 12:50 AM
> *we got a show going on friday june 3rd on the east side of san jose @ the ol fat cats club it is the 359 lounge it is on the corner of Mckee and White road come and chk it out 21 and over please
> [snapback]3157517[/snapback]​*



How big is this place, what kinda music, and is there a LIL discount /hookup?


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 19 2005, 09:47 AM
> *How big is this place, what kinda music, and is there a LIL discount /hookup?
> [snapback]3158656[/snapback]​*


its only $5.00 to get in wat other hook up do you need....its a pre car show party....Some of the acts from the show on Sunday will be performing...Its a nice size bar so come and enjoy maybe if you guys bring some girls we will give a discount...so if you bring in 3 females one male gets in free...but you gotta let us know that you heard thru Lay it Low...I know that your car club has some females rolling around with you guys so bring them and maybe the club will get in free...It is a good size bar....the type of music they play is wat you hear at the show.....so come and support the local rap artists


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

no guys no thong...no thongs....and damn Pauly...I thought you tore the leather one???? did you sew it back together??????


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@May 19 2005, 12:01 PM
> *its only $5.00 to get in wat other hook up do you need....its a pre car show party....Some of the acts from the show on Sunday will be performing...Its a nice size bar so come and enjoy maybe if you guys bring some girls we will give a discount...so if you bring in 3 females one male gets in free...but you gotta let us know that you heard thru Lay it Low...I know that your car club has some females rolling around with you guys so bring them and maybe the club will get in free...It is a good size bar....the type of music they play is wat you hear at the show.....so come and support the local rap artists
> [snapback]3159289[/snapback]​*



Sounds cool we will see how it goes


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know about you guys but im fittin to get tore up at the club :0


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

u kno the low vintage familia will be out der in full force like we were in monterey. SAN JOSE will be the place to be on the 5th.
[attachmentid=172842]


----------



## nsanchez (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello Everyone!! What time is everyone meeting up at phat cats on friday?


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsanchez_@May 20 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Hello Everyone!!  What time is everyone meeting up at phat cats on friday?
> [snapback]3163707[/snapback]​*


I will be there with my club . We will be handing out tickets and giving free rides downtown .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 20 2005, 11:57 AM
> *I will be there with my club . We will be handing out tickets and giving free rides downtown .
> [snapback]3163985[/snapback]​*


oh oh oh i want a ride downtown


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 20 2005, 03:57 PM
> *I will be there with my club .eating donuts and getting fatter by the second and we will take bribes too,one dozen donuts gives you a free pass for murder .
> [snapback]3163985[/snapback]​*


danmmmmmmm crooked pigz :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mayhemsyndicate_@May 20 2005, 03:01 PM
> *danmmmmmmm crooked pigz :angry:
> [snapback]3164691[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 20 2005, 03:57 PM
> *I will be there with my club . We will be handing BLOW JOBS TO ALL WHO WISH TO BUKKAKI ALL OVER A PIG IN A UNIFORM AND WE WILL BE GETTING  free anal lube to give it to us like we deserve .
> [snapback]3163985[/snapback]​*


danm sick pigs ,how about i just give you fuckers a golden shower and call it a day ,and ok i ll trow a dozen donuts your way ,and look the other way as i commit a few fellonies ok piggy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mayhemsyndicate_@May 20 2005, 03:22 PM
> *danm sick pigs ,how about i just give you fuckers a golden shower and call it a day ,and ok i ll trow a dozen donuts your way ,and look the other way as i commit a few fellonies ok piggy
> [snapback]3164788[/snapback]​*


dam bela your a dirty mother fucker :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 20 2005, 11:57 AM
> *I will be there with my club . We will be handing out tickets and giving free rides downtown .
> [snapback]3163985[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

Few pictures of me and my club at work this past saturday afternoon .


We gave this guy a few tickets, a free ride and though in a beating for free.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

you fat pigs eat shit


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 20 2005, 10:55 PM
> *you fat pigs eat shit
> [snapback]3166138[/snapback]​*


Is that the best you got ?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no pig i got more and better just go back and eat out of you slop you dirty pig


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 20 2005, 12:57 PM
> *I will be there with my club . We will be handing out tickets and giving free rides downtown .
> [snapback]3163985[/snapback]​*



Yeah right I gotta pic of you at work on a friday night already :0


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 20 2005, 11:03 PM
> *no pig i got more and better just go back and eat out of you slop you  dirty pig
> [snapback]3166158[/snapback]​*


Just remember it could be you in the last pictures .


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

oh so scared and that fat ass cop could be you


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 20 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Yeah right I gotta pic of you at work on a friday night already :0
> [snapback]3166159[/snapback]​*


Not me but it does look alot like my boss .


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 20 2005, 11:10 PM
> *oh so scared  and that fat ass cop could be you
> [snapback]3166172[/snapback]​*


Not me . I am the one taking the pictures .


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 12:10 AM
> *Not me but it does look alot like my boss .
> [snapback]3166173[/snapback]​*


Ok then, I guess this is you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 20 2005, 11:12 PM
> *:biggrin:
> Ok then, I guess this is you
> [snapback]3166179[/snapback]​*


I'm not white .


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so why be a dick just let the lowriders have fun


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 20 2005, 11:13 PM
> *so why be a dick  just let the lowriders have fun
> [snapback]3166181[/snapback]​*


Some of you are trouble makers .


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 12:12 AM
> *I'm not white .
> [snapback]3166180[/snapback]​*


 You might not be white but your monkey ass is ready for anything with all this shit hangin off you :0 :0 


[attachmentid=173509]



Funny thing is, you got all this shit and still about to get your lil bad ass whooped :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 02:14 AM
> *Some of you are trouble makers .
> [snapback]3166185[/snapback]​*




lol this fucker is funny..i like the fact you take all these pics of cops arresting people...lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 21 2005, 02:22 AM
> *You might not be white but your monkey ass is ready for anything with all this shit hangin off you :0  :0
> [attachmentid=173509]
> Funny thing is, you got all this shit and still about to get your lil bad ass whooped :roflmao:
> [snapback]3166198[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 20 2005, 11:22 PM
> *You might not be white but your monkey ass is ready for anything with all this shit hangin off you :0  :0
> [attachmentid=173509]
> Funny thing is, you got all this shit and still about to get your lil bad ass whooped :roflmao:
> [snapback]3166198[/snapback]​*


I'm not black .


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 02:30 AM
> *I'm not black .
> [snapback]3166214[/snapback]​*




we know your a fucken pig... :0


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *we know your a fucken pig... :0
> [snapback]3166221[/snapback]​*


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 12:30 AM
> *I'm not black .
> [snapback]3166214[/snapback]​*



I really didnt wanna have to bust you out, but now everybody gotta know you really aint shit but a damn traffic cop, an here is a pic of your duty car, quit flossin with ya buddies shit in your avitar


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

that avitar you got top dogg gots me rolling..lol..still everytime i see it..


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *we know your a fucken pig... :0
> [snapback]3166221[/snapback]​*


So why are you on my nuts ? :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 02:39 AM
> *So why are you on my nuts ? :uh:
> [snapback]3166239[/snapback]​*



no bitch i'm not on your nuts..why want to be on mine?? broke ass SJ Cops..


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 20 2005, 11:41 PM
> *no bitch i'm not on your nuts..why want to be on mine?? broke ass SJ Cops..
> [snapback]3166244[/snapback]​*


 All I know is I do a job I like pulling over and busting dudes like you .


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

caught you !!! sj pig!

[attachmentid=173538]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

heres sj pig working at one of the events in downtown san jose...hes in the parade with the rest of his SJPD fellow ****

[attachmentid=173539]


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 21 2005, 01:52 AM
> *caught you !!! sj pig!
> 
> [attachmentid=173538]
> [snapback]3166264[/snapback]​*


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

fuck i guess i missed out on some funny shit


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 21 2005, 09:29 AM
> *fuck i guess i missed out on some funny shit
> [snapback]3166974[/snapback]​*


Yes you did . We missed you . But I wont miss you this weekend . I am working all weekend . So watch your back .


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Yes you did . We missed you . But I wont miss you this weekend . I am working all weekend . So watch your back .
> [snapback]3167264[/snapback]​*


Watch yours :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Yes you did . We missed you . But I wont miss you this weekend . I am working all weekend . So watch your back .
> [snapback]3167264[/snapback]​*


i was out there last night .............where were you. prolly sleepin on duty again


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i was out there too, i even passed by all the check points more then 10 times didnt get me, sjpd pig is cool i was talking to him by studio 8 :biggrin:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> Yes you did . We missed you . But I wont miss you this weekend . I am working all weekend . So watch your back .
> 
> 
> Necca, wash yo smelly ass back first. Why you SJPD always acting all tough?
> Probably tired off the ass whippings you got when you was in high school.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 22 2005, 12:03 PM
> *i was out there last night .............where were you. prolly sleepin on duty again
> [snapback]3169562[/snapback]​*



Like this ??


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

okay focus is going away from the show, fuck this vato if he is a real cop but I seriously doubt it. Now just got word from the man and it is official this is going to be a bay area old school show. Headliner just confirmed Too $hort among other Bay Area legends. Ill be posting more info and a new flyer. Please again pre-register for this one, no chillones on the day of the show will be allowed!!!!! See you at the show and there will be an official lay it low picture. Ill have the MC announce it so all the layitlowers meet by the stage after the hop or maybe by Chago's Dream. Hope to see you all there. Oops $500 bikini contest damn we know how those get!!!! Al Rato

El Alfonso


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

NICE ALFONSO :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 22 2005, 08:51 PM
> *okay focus is going away from the show, fuck this vato if he is a real cop but I seriously doubt it. Now just got word from the man and it is official this is going to be a bay area old school show. Headliner just confirmed Too $hort among other Bay Area legends. Ill be posting more info and a new flyer. Please again pre-register for this one, no chillones on the day of the show will be allowed!!!!! See you at the show and there will be an official lay it low picture. Ill have the MC announce it so all the layitlowers meet by the stage after the hop or maybe by Chago's Dream. Hope to see you all there. Oops $500 bikini contest damn we know how those get!!!! Al Rato
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3170895[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 21 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Yeah right I gotta pic of you at work on a friday night already :0
> [snapback]3166159[/snapback]​*


that or eatin doughnuts at a local doughnut shop....so stay off our nuts sjpd pig...cuz we all know that you will be doing :worship: to the doughnuts uffin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 01:51 AM
> *okay focus is going away from the show, fuck this vato if he is a real cop but I seriously doubt it. Now just got word from the man and it is official this is going to be a bay area old school show. Headliner just confirmed Too $hort among other Bay Area legends. Ill be posting more info and a new flyer. Please again pre-register for this one, no chillones on the day of the show will be allowed!!!!! See you at the show and there will be an official lay it low picture. Ill have the MC announce it so all the layitlowers meet by the stage after the hop or maybe by Chago's Dream. Hope to see you all there. Oops $500 bikini contest damn we know how those get!!!! Al Rato
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3170895[/snapback]​*


IS IT TRUE THAT THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE $75.00 FOR POWER?


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

HI GUYS YOU GUYS WHERE GREAT IM SORRY THAT I CANT BE THERE HAVING MY SHOW THE SAME DAY BUT WHEN I MET YOU GUYS YOU GUYS ARE COOL AS FUCK HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN THE FUTURE AND THANK YOU FOR THE PHOTO SPREAD AGAIN THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING



> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Apr 25 2005, 09:29 PM
> *whats up everybody, finally our show in San Jose has been approved for Sunday June 5th in down town San Jose at the Convention Center. This will be an indoor event and do to the limited space the first 300 registrations will be able to exhibit at the show. We already have been receiving registrations, so please if you want to show get them pre-registrations sent in. We'll let you know more about the entertainment and the hop as we get more information. So, one more time get them pre-registrations in because the convention center will fill up. This is going to be a good show, look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 23 2005, 09:35 AM
> *IS IT TRUE THAT THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE $75.00 FOR POWER?
> [snapback]3172336[/snapback]​*


Unfortunatelly we are. This money is going back to the convention center. They are metering the show. That is the lowest that we could get the power for. We apologize for this but please, we are not making a dime of this, this is all going to the convention center. Thank you.

El Alfonso


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Unfortunatelly we are. This money is going back to the convention center. They are metering the show. That is the lowest that we could get the power for. We apologize for this but please, we are not making a dime of this, this is all going to the convention center. Thank you.
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3172401[/snapback]​*


WOW!!!!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 22 2005, 09:51 PM
> *okay focus is going away from the show, fuck this vato if he is a real cop but I seriously doubt it. Now just got word from the man and it is official this is going to be a bay area old school show. Headliner just confirmed Too $hort among other Bay Area legends. Ill be posting more info and a new flyer. Please again pre-register for this one, no chillones on the day of the show will be allowed!!!!! See you at the show and there will be an official lay it low picture. Ill have the MC announce it so all the layitlowers meet by the stage after the hop or maybe by Chago's Dream. Hope to see you all there. Oops $500 bikini contest damn we know how those get!!!! Al Rato
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3170895[/snapback]​*


COOL shit bro. see you all there. :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 20 2005, 07:24 PM
> *dam bela your a dirty mother fucker  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3164794[/snapback]​*


yes brother i am on e sick fuck :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 21 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Yes you did . We missed you . But I wont miss you this weekend . I am working all weekend . So watch your back .
> [snapback]3167264[/snapback]​*


i whipe my ass with cops ,you douche bag donut munching lard ass


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 22 2005, 08:51 PM
> *okay focus is going away from the show, fuck this vato if he is a real cop but I seriously doubt it. Now just got word from the man and it is official this is going to be a bay area old school show. Headliner just confirmed Too $hort among other Bay Area legends. Ill be posting more info and a new flyer. Please again pre-register for this one, no chillones on the day of the show will be allowed!!!!! See you at the show and there will be an official lay it low picture. Ill have the MC announce it so all the layitlowers meet by the stage after the hop or maybe by Chago's Dream. Hope to see you all there. Oops $500 bikini contest damn we know how those get!!!! Al Rato
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3170895[/snapback]​*


So you still want me for security ?


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 23 2005, 09:58 PM
> *So you still want me for security ?
> [snapback]3175557[/snapback]​*


What kind of stupid question is that? If you were a real cop you know that these things are set up by a contract and we already have a contract wit the real SJPD. You are probably a wannabe or a reserve at best. A real SJPD wouldn't be here talking shit and hiding behind a screen name trying to stirr up shit, but hey if you are a real cop then show your face at the show and introduce yourself, im sure the chief of police who is actually pretty cool would love to see all your posts on here but go ahead and keep on talking shit you are probably a police academy wash out working as a security some where and hey it that is the case then yeah you can come and work the show as our security, we have plenty of flashlights and orange vests.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 09:23 PM
> *What kind of stupid question is that? If you were a real cop you know that these things are set up by a contract and we already have a contract wit the real SJPD. You are probably a wannabe or a reserve at best. A real SJPD wouldn't be here talking shit and hiding behind a screen name trying to stirr up shit, but hey if you are a real cop then show your face at the show and introduce yourself, im sure the chief of police who is actually pretty cool would love to see all your posts on here but go ahead and keep on talking shit you are probably a police academy wash out working as a security some where and hey it that is the case then yeah you can come and work the show as our security, we have plenty of flashlights and orange vests.
> [snapback]3175593[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 09:23 PM
> *What kind of stupid question is that? If you were a real cop you know that these things are set up by a contract and we already have a contract wit the real SJPD. You are probably a wannabe or a reserve at best. A real SJPD wouldn't be here talking shit and hiding behind a screen name trying to stirr up shit, but hey if you are a real cop then show your face at the show and introduce yourself, im sure the chief of police who is actually pretty cool would love to see all your posts on here but go ahead and keep on talking shit you are probably a police academy wash out working as a security some where and hey it that is the case then yeah you can come and work the show as our security, we have plenty of flashlights and orange vests.[snapback]3175593[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 21 2005, 01:22 AM
> *You might not be white but your monkey ass is ready for anything with all this shit hangin off you :0  :0
> [attachmentid=173509]
> Funny thing is, you got all this shit and still about to get your lil bad ass whooped :roflmao:
> [snapback]3166198[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Another thing we worked really hard to bring a show to downtown san jose and the convention center and I dont hide behind nothing. My name is Alfonso or El Alfonso here at StreetLow Im the promotions director or glorified vato that takes the girls to the radio station. I dont have nothing to hide and ill be on stage the whole time during the show, anyone is welcomed to come and say what's up to me at the show even you SJPD, come and say what's up, but we all know that you won't. So until you come out and stop hidding behind your screen name shut the fuck up! Cagapalos like you are the ones that fuck it up for people that just want to have fun, look at girls and rides. No real cop wastes their time on this website posting shit like "im watching you" pinche joto! So go ahead and hit me up with your lame comeback.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 11:58 PM
> *Another thing we worked really hard to bring a show to downtown san jose and the convention center and I dont hide behind nothing. My name is Alfonso or El Alfonso here at StreetLow Im the promotions director or glorified vato that takes the girls to the radio station. I dont have nothing to hide and ill be on stage the whole time during the show, anyone is welcomed to come and say what's up to me at the show even you SJPD, come and say what's up, but we all know that you won't. So until you come out and stop hidding behind your screen name shut the fuck up! Cagapalos like you are the ones that fuck it up for people that just want to have fun, look at girls and rides. No real cop wastes their time on this website posting shit like "im watching you" pinche joto! So go ahead and hit me up with your lame comeback.
> [snapback]3175740[/snapback]​*


IF HE IS A PIG HIS PUNK ASS AINT OUT ON THE FIELD HE JUST SITS BEHIND THE COMPUTER TALKING SHIT............THATS WHY HE NEVER BUSTS NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 11:23 PM
> *What kind of stupid question is that? If you were a real cop you know that these things are set up by a contract and we already have a contract wit the real SJPD. You are probably a wannabe or a reserve at best. A real SJPD wouldn't be here talking shit and hiding behind a screen name trying to stirr up shit, but hey if you are a real cop then show your face at the show and introduce yourself, im sure the chief of police who is actually pretty cool would love to see all your posts on here but go ahead and keep on talking shit you are probably a police academy wash out working as a security some where and hey it that is the case then yeah you can come and work the show as our security, we have plenty of flashlights and orange vests.
> [snapback]3175593[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Week and a half to go???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I'M THERE


> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 24 2005, 12:16 AM
> *Week and a half to go???
> [snapback]3176001[/snapback]​*


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What hotels are in the area of the show?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 24 2005, 09:27 PM
> *What hotels are in the area of the show?
> [snapback]3179878[/snapback]​*


I think im staying at a cheap hotel in fremont... Good Nite Inn.


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 09:23 PM
> *What kind of stupid question is that? If you were a real cop you know that these things are set up by a contract and we already have a contract wit the real SJPD. You are probably a wannabe or a reserve at best. A real SJPD wouldn't be here talking shit and hiding behind a screen name trying to stirr up shit, but hey if you are a real cop then show your face at the show and introduce yourself, im sure the chief of police who is actually pretty cool would love to see all your posts on here but go ahead and keep on talking shit you are probably a police academy wash out working as a security some where and hey it that is the case then yeah you can come and work the show as our security, we have plenty of flashlights and orange vests.
> [snapback]3175593[/snapback]​*


So I guess thats a no ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 24 2005, 10:39 PM
> *So I guess thats a no ?
> [snapback]3180120[/snapback]​*


 :uh: dumbass :uh:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 24 2005, 10:39 PM
> *So I guess thats a no ?
> [snapback]3180120[/snapback]​*


Why dont you take your ratchet jaw over here...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179731



And let this topic be for the real riders.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 24 2005, 10:59 PM
> *I think im staying at a cheap hotel in fremont... Good Nite Inn.
> [snapback]3179986[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

there must be hoz in that area


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 10:23 PM
> *What kind of stupid question is that? If you were a real cop you know that these things are set up by a contract and we already have a contract wit the real SJPD. You are probably a wannabe or a reserve at best. A real SJPD wouldn't be here talking shit and hiding behind a screen name trying to stirr up shit, but hey if you are a real cop then show your face at the show and introduce yourself, im sure the chief of police who is actually pretty cool would love to see all your posts on here but go ahead and keep on talking shit you are probably a police academy wash out working as a security some where and hey it that is the case then yeah you can come and work the show as our security, we have plenty of flashlights and orange vests.
> [snapback]3175593[/snapback]​*



HAHAHAHA....Can you imagine him flashing the lights on you saying " I SEE YOU I SEE YOU " :roflmao: FREAKIN RENT A COP


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We gonna have a pre-car show car show in the parking lot of the good nite inn???


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@May 24 2005, 12:05 AM
> *IF HE IS A PIG HIS PUNK ASS AINT OUT ON THE FIELD HE JUST SITS BEHIND THE COMPUTER TALKING SHIT............THATS WHY HE NEVER BUSTS NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3175768[/snapback]​*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@May 25 2005, 06:28 PM
> *
> [snapback]3183060[/snapback]​*



OOOOOPPPPPPPSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so can we get a roll call on who's from lil is taking there ride 


me 2 cars caddy and samurai and maybe the cutty


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

taking my thunderbird


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 25 2005, 05:28 PM
> *taking my thunderbird
> [snapback]3183249[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I could take my caddy ..... or yours D-Cheese :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

i will be there


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 25 2005, 05:44 PM
> *I could take my caddy ..... or yours D-Cheese :biggrin:
> [snapback]3183345[/snapback]​*


fuck it we will bring both :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

<<<<< Taking my 61... most likely move in on Saturday. My ride is not a full show, just street.. should I take it in on Sat?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 25 2005, 07:25 PM
> *so can we get a roll call on who's from lil is taking there ride
> me 2 cars caddy and samurai and maybe the cutty
> [snapback]3183233[/snapback]​*


ill be takin "all night thang" :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 25 2005, 07:22 AM
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3180818[/snapback]​*


give him a little credit there bro he isnt a flashlight security like on friday aftr next
"HE IS THE TOP NOTHCH FLASHLIGHT SECURITY GUARD OF THE WORLD!!!!!"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 25 2005, 07:52 PM
> *<<<<<  Taking my 61...  most likely move in on Saturday.  My ride is not a full show, just street..  should I take it in on Sat?
> [snapback]3183843[/snapback]​*


i prolly recomend it  my be no room left on sunday :0


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin: I think StreetLow will be the last time I show my car util I get a few more things done to it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Only 300 will be able to show????


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 26 2005, 12:37 AM
> *Only 300 will be able to show????
> [snapback]3184536[/snapback]​*


Close only room for about 287 cars. Just got back from our StreetLow Car show meeting and we already have close to 200 pre-registrations. We are going to take out the pre-registration page off the website soon. Im not trying to sell car spaces or anything but please register soon. We do not want to see no one that really wants to show their car complaining on sunday. There will be the move in on saturday. Another thing that came up is NO COOLERS!!!!!! or BBQ Pits. You all know this is an all indoor event. One of the prices we have to pay by doing a show at the convention center is no coolers since the venue will provide food and drinks and we don't make any money of that. So again register soon and no coolers. Hit me up at 408-210-9559 for any questionor my nextel number is 116*23*24343

El Alfonso
StreetLow Promotions


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 26 2005, 04:56 AM
> *Close only room for about 287 cars. Just got back from our StreetLow Car show meeting and we already have close to 200 pre-registrations. We are going to take out the pre-registration page off the website soon. Im not trying to sell car spaces or anything but please register soon. We do not want to see no one that really wants to show their car complaining on sunday. There will be the move in on saturday. Another thing that came up is NO COOLERS!!!!!! or BBQ Pits. You all know this is an all indoor event. One of the prices we have to pay by doing a show at the convention center is no coolers since the venue will provide food and drinks and we don't make any money of that. So again register soon and no coolers. Hit me up at 408-210-9559 for any questionor my nextel number is 116*23*24343
> 
> El Alfonso
> ...


still got that $75.00 price tag on electricity?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Man Alphonso, it seems like the city of san jose is trying to make you take it in the shorts for this show, by putting all these limitations and restrictions on you bro. And by trying to get their hand in deep in the fucking cookie jar.
However I personally wanna say thanks for all that you and the Streetlow team are going thru to make this show happen man, :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

When did we have a indoor big show? or a lowrider magazine show in san jose.....1995 that is....right on streetlow its about time....you bring it back to san jose. Hopefully it goes right and you get the fairgrounds next year....So let me know me & the homies are pre. reg. should we go on sat...or early sunday?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

BIGG UPS to StreetLow for bringing shows back to San Jose!
I wish my car would be ready for this show.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 26 2005, 07:10 AM
> *still got that $75.00 price tag on electricity?
> [snapback]3185005[/snapback]​*


Okay fuckers!!!! The price from $75 was dropped to $50. We felt that $75 was a little too much to charge for electricity. All pre-regs are $35 now since its less than 2 weeks and we are cutting it close so $35 gets you the driver plus one more person, additional tickets are $20. A lot of people have been wanting to do a show here in san jo and after the show hit me up and ill tell you all the shit that we have been going through with the city, the police, and everybody and their momma. We feel terrible about the cooler thing since that is a tradition at our show, when you bring you own drinks and get to BBQ but again you guys wanted a big show in san jose. So hope to see you there.

El Alfonso


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 26 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Okay fuckers!!!! The price from $75 was dropped to $50. We felt that $75 was a little too much to charge for electricity. All pre-regs are $35 now since its less than 2 weeks and we are cutting it close so $35 gets you the driver plus one more person, additional tickets are $20. A lot of people have been wanting to do a show here in san jo and after the show hit me up and ill tell you all the shit that we have been going through with the city, the police, and everybody and their momma. We feel terrible about the cooler thing since that is a tradition at our show, when you bring you own drinks and get to BBQ but again you guys wanted a big show in san jose. So hope to see you there.
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3185402[/snapback]​*


OK FUCKERS??????????

HEY BRO I WILL BRING THAT UP AT MY NEXT LOW VINTAGE MEETING.... I'M SURE EVERYONE THAT HAS ALREADY PRE-REGED WILL BE VERY HAPPY TO HEAR FROM YOU..........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

street low should add a semi class.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2005, 08:56 AM
> *street low should add a semi class.
> [snapback]3185641[/snapback]​*


IF YOU DO I HAVE ONE I WOULD LIKE TO ENTER MINES :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 26 2005, 09:05 AM
> *Okay fuckers!!!! The price from $75 was dropped to $50. We felt that $75 was a little too much to charge for electricity. All pre-regs are $35 now since its less than 2 weeks and we are cutting it close so $35 gets you the driver plus one more person, additional tickets are $20. A lot of people have been wanting to do a show here in san jo and after the show hit me up and ill tell you all the shit that we have been going through with the city, the police, and everybody and their momma. We feel terrible about the cooler thing since that is a tradition at our show, when you bring you own drinks and get to BBQ but again you guys wanted a big show in san jose. So hope to see you there.
> 
> El Alfonso
> [snapback]3185402[/snapback]​*


That was a joke im not calling anyone a fucker, it was the was a chicano comedian started his routine like " what's up fuckers??" okay pre-register pues!!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 25 2005, 06:25 PM
> *so can we get a roll call on who's from lil is taking there ride
> me 2 cars caddy and samurai and maybe the cutty
> [snapback]3183233[/snapback]​*



i'll be there with my 68


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 26 2005, 02:42 PM
> *That was a joke im not calling anyone a fucker, it was the was a chicano comedian started his routine like " what's up fuckers??" okay pre-register pues!!
> [snapback]3185942[/snapback]​*


SURE...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 24 2005, 03:16 AM
> *Week and a half to go???
> [snapback]3176001[/snapback]​*



make sure you call me before you come so i can remember to pick you up.....lol


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

low v will be der in full force. ok FUCKERSSSSSS. one love


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hook me up with your rims on your semi for my dually d-cheese!



> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 26 2005, 11:15 AM
> *IF YOU DO I HAVE ONE I WOULD LIKE TO ENTER MINES  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185729[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 26 2005, 09:32 PM
> *hook me up with your rims on your semi for my dually d-cheese!
> [snapback]3188535[/snapback]​*


  WAIT TILL I BUST OUT!


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

DON'T FORGET TO COME SEE "CHAGO'S DREAM" & MEET HIS BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=177012]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 26 2005, 10:50 PM
> *DON'T FORGET TO COME SEE "CHAGO'S DREAM" & MEET HIS BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=177012]
> [snapback]3188810[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

hopefully all of the build team will be there this show :thumbsup:


----------



## N_west_side_N (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@May 26 2005, 08:44 PM
> *low v will be der in full force. ok FUCKERSSSSSS. one love
> [snapback]3188090[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 26 2005, 12:31 PM
> *make sure you call me before you come so i can remember to pick you up.....lol
> [snapback]3186734[/snapback]​*


That would kinda suck  Dont worry Ill remember


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 27 2005, 11:59 AM
> *hopefully all of the build team will be there this show :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3190155[/snapback]​*



we should all be there!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

8 days left


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I booked my telly at the Best Western in Fremont :biggrin: Hopefully they arent opposed to a party at there establishment.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Its a road trip to San Jose. I'm driving my 61 down.. Going to have to clean it down there on Saturday!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 29 2005, 04:28 PM
> *Its a road trip to San Jose.  I'm driving my 61 down..  Going to have to clean it down there on Saturday!
> [snapback]3197824[/snapback]​*


What hotel you guys staying at???


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Don't know yet You have phone numbers of hotels you could PM me? How far is it from the show?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso+May 26 2005, 12:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get hold of me before you leave, I'll have those papers.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 29 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Don't know yet You have phone numbers of hotels you could PM me? How far is it from the show?
> [snapback]3198589[/snapback]​*



Im staying at the Best Western... 510-792-4300


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@May 29 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Get hold of me before you leave, I'll have those papers.
> [snapback]3198735[/snapback]​*


Okay, ill hit you up when im down there


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

brett need someone to party with...my party days are over...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I feel u on that :burn: . He needs to hook up with big jess, 

911, Toro where you at alky needs assistance " Give him a shot and 2 beers every 15 minutes till he falls down. Then 1 beer every 10 minutes after that."


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@May 30 2005, 09:29 AM
> *I feel u on that :burn: . He needs to hook up with big jess,
> 
> 911, Toro where you at alky needs assistance " Give him a shot and 2 beers every 15 minutes till he falls down. Then 1 beer every 10 minutes after that."
> [snapback]3199963[/snapback]​*


oh shit...do I have a reputation now?????? heheheh


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0 Just got off the phone with Top Dog alittle bit ago and for those of you that still have some partyin left in you.... ITS ON AND CRACKIN.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 30 2005, 01:05 AM
> *brett need someone to party with...my party days are over...
> [snapback]3199385[/snapback]​*


WTF am I over here ?? chopped liver !!!!

its on a crackin fo sho, all im gonna say is, if you aint ready to run with the big doggs and especially the TOP DOGG's, then stay your monkey ass on the porch, cause its on this weekend!!


El Toro, when are you and ya family coming down ?? Sat or sunday?? I might need some back up in case of another gas station incident :0 :biggrin: .................. matter of fact I need to talk to you about the chick who took the pics with her chi-chi's hangin out my window


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

BTW I already got some shit set up at a club in San Francisco, and Bear was saying that he may also have some shit set up in San Jose so its on for who ever wanna roll.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@May 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> *OH we'll be BBQ'N Fockerrrs, If there is one thing a mexican is good at its beating the system.  Duke's will be BBQ'N
> Get hold of me before you leave, I'll have those papers.
> [snapback]3198735[/snapback]​*


Hey Julian, give me a call. We were invited to participate in the Duke's BBQ, I am not sure the specifics yet.


----------



## N_west_side_N (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@May 29 2005, 11:54 PM
> *OH we'll be BBQ'N Fockerrrs, If there is one thing a mexican is good at its beating the system.  Duke's will be BBQ'N
> Get hold of me before you leave, I'll have those papers.
> [snapback]3198735[/snapback]​*



Let me get this straight. No one is allowed to bring cooler or bbq to the show? But the dukes car club is the only club allowed to bbq? That’s bull shit..... :angry:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

That's right they will be BBQing but... across the lot not in the show so you are free to join. I wish we could let the show how we do it but you know politics! It's close to show time. So get ready to rumble!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 31 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Hey Julian, give me a call.  We were invited to participate in the Duke's BBQ, I am not sure the specifics yet.
> [snapback]3204333[/snapback]​*


 It's a family affair brother, where we go one we go all.


[attachmentid=180085]


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This just added... *The Offical Streetlow Magazine Pre-Show Party* is dropping Saturday June 4th at Toons Night Club in Downtown San Jose. 21 and over dress code enforced and no attitudes. So if you're looking for a place to party... TOONS is the spot that's gonna make them panties drop. Address: 52 E. Santa Clara St. San Jose, CA 95113. So know you know.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 31 2005, 11:20 PM
> *This just added... The Offical Streetlow Magazine Pre-Show Party is dropping Saturday June 4th at Toons Night Club in Downtown San Jose. 21 and over dress code enforced and no attitudes. So if you're looking for a place to party... TOONS is the spot that's gonna make them panties drop. Address: 52 E. Santa Clara St. San Jose, CA 95113. So know you know.
> [snapback]3207872[/snapback]​*



RIGHT ON!!!!!!! THAT'S A COOL SPOT TOO!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 31 2005, 11:20 PM
> *This just added... The Offical Streetlow Magazine Pre-Show Party is dropping Saturday June 4th at Toons Night Club in Downtown San Jose. 21 and over dress code enforced and no attitudes. So if you're looking for a place to party... TOONS is the spot that's gonna make them panties drop. Address: 52 E. Santa Clara St. San Jose, CA 95113. So know you know.
> [snapback]3207872[/snapback]​*


Yo !! any VIP shit jumpin off ???  :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 25 2005, 06:25 PM
> *so can we get a roll call on who's from lil is taking there ride
> me 2 cars caddy and samurai and maybe the cutty
> [snapback]3183233[/snapback]​*



I will be there with my 65.... :cheesy: 
[attachmentid=180570]


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

IS IT TRUE ? WHAT I HEARD AND SEEN..... TOO SHORT GONNA BE THERE AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY.... IT WAS ON CRAIGSLIST.COM UNDER "LOWRIDER" THATS WHAT IT SAYS 


THAT WOULD BE HELLA KOOL .... ILL BE THERE FO' SHO!!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 31 2005, 10:20 PM
> *This just added... The Offical Streetlow Magazine Pre-Show Party is dropping Saturday June 4th at Toons Night Club in Downtown San Jose. 21 and over dress code enforced and no attitudes. So if you're looking for a place to party... TOONS is the spot that's gonna make them panties drop. Address: 52 E. Santa Clara St. San Jose, CA 95113. So know you know.
> [snapback]3207872[/snapback]​*



Haha, some girls told me awhile back... if you looking to stay outta trouble while your in town then stay away from toons... Oh well fuck them :biggrin: BY THE WAY, whats the dress code gonna be so I can pack that?????


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

yup, Too Short is defenitly going to be in the building. Also performing will be Rappin' 4Tay, Mr. Kee, & Don Cisco. We talked to Celly Cel this pass Sunday, and he said he was also going to be in the building. We also might be getting some guest appearances from San Quinn, Messy Marv, The Team, and Andre Nickatina. But Too Short will be there, and who knows who will show up, were going to it Big Bay style, real bossy. 

Eddie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 1 2005, 10:28 PM
> *yup, Too Short is defenitly going to be in the building. Also performing will be Rappin' 4Tay, Mr. Kee, & Don Cisco. We talked to Celly Cel this pass Sunday, and he said he was also going to be in the building. We also might be getting some guest appearances from San Quinn, Messy Marv, The Team, and Andre Nickatina. But Too Short will be there, and who knows who will show up, were going to it Big Bay style, real bossy.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]3212592[/snapback]​*


Whats up with the backstage pass homie???


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

Who is going to the 358 club friday night june 3rd...We are going to have some artists that are performing at the show sunday there going to put a show there...the doors open at 9:00 pm sharp...$5.00 to get in.if you bring in 3 females one male gets in free...but you gotta let us know that you heard thru Lay it Low.. Cant beat that at any club or bar for a pre car show party..they usually charge $10 to $15 to get in so come and support the local artist...I will be at the door so come by and say hi...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 1 2005, 12:20 AM
> *This just added... The Offical Streetlow Magazine Pre-Show Party is dropping Saturday June 4th at Toons Night Club in Downtown San Jose. 21 and over dress code enforced and no attitudes. So if you're looking for a place to party... TOONS is the spot that's gonna make them panties drop. Address: 52 E. Santa Clara St. San Jose, CA 95113. So know you know.
> [snapback]3207872[/snapback]​*


HELL YEA I'LL B THERE I'M ALWAYZ THERE ANYWAYZ! HAHA IT'LL B OFF THE HOOK 4 SURE....I KNO U GUYZ R TAKIN SOME LADIEZ I'M A HAVE TO KICK IT WIT U GUYZ 4 A BIT! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 1 2005, 11:44 PM
> *Haha, some girls told me awhile back... if you looking to stay outta trouble while your in town then stay away from toons... Oh well fuck them  :biggrin:  BY THE WAY, whats the dress code gonna be so I can pack that?????
> [snapback]3212324[/snapback]​*


NAW ITZ ALL GOOD THERE BRO ASLONG U DON'T SHYT WON'T B NO SHYT AND PLENTY OF WOMEN THERE  DRESS CODE NOW U GOTTA HAVE A COLLARED SHIRT BUT U CAN STILL WEAR TENNIE SHOEZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

inspirations bringing 11 cars to the show


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jun 2 2005, 03:52 AM
> *NAW ITZ ALL GOOD THERE BRO ASLONG U DON'T SHYT WON'T B NO SHYT AND PLENTY OF WOMEN THERE   DRESS CODE NOW U GOTTA HAVE A COLLARED SHIRT BUT U CAN STILL WEAR TENNIE SHOEZ.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3212995[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 2 2005, 12:09 PM
> *Thanks bro
> [snapback]3214209[/snapback]​*



C U out there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just got off the phone with Gilbert....there are 246 pre reg'd vehicles... everyone that pre reg'd will get a call......there are still about 35 or 40 spaces left and are getting filled.....move in is saturday from 12 to 6pm.. vendor move in is from 7 am to 12........hope to see you all out there.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

do they give an award for most members..if so that be koo if all clubs put sons of mexico to show that we all are a family and a part of chagos club..


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

damn i shouldve gotten my plane ticket on time :angry: oh well next time take pics :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 2 2005, 06:21 PM
> *do they give an award for most members..if so that be koo if all clubs put sons of mexico to show that we all are a family and a part of chagos club..
> [snapback]3216282[/snapback]​*


I believe they count club members off entry forms and most people are pre. reg. I here Jess is takin Chagos family, We should give them the vip tour of our cars. You know let'em gettin, hit some switches, bump some jams, ect....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jun 2 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I believe they count club members off entry forms and most people are pre. reg. I here Jess is takin Chagos family, We should give them the vip tour of our cars. You know let'em gettin, hit some switches, bump some jams, ect....
> [snapback]3216749[/snapback]​*



sup bro....ya jess picking up the brothers and sister..they will be at the show...ya if your member don't mine hell ya let them sit in your rides...i figure why would they when they got a badd ass caddy!!!  j/k...i see you on sunday bro`


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

2 more days


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 2 2005, 10:03 PM
> *2 more days
> [snapback]3217776[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jun 2 2005, 08:57 PM
> *I believe they count club members off entry forms and most people are pre. reg. I here Jess is takin Chagos family, We should give them the vip tour of our cars. You know let'em gettin, hit some switches, bump some jams, ect....
> [snapback]3216749[/snapback]​*


yes, I am taking them with me......hehehe..they gotta get up early sunday though...but they are pumped for it....they will be wearing their "Sons of Mexico CC" shirts......they have been through a lot and it would be nice to show them what their brother only dreamed of...to be part of a big show like this and be part of this lifestyle we all hold close and dear to our hearts.......


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jun 2 2005, 07:54 AM
> *inspirations bringing 11 cars to the show
> [snapback]3213210[/snapback]​*


12 BUDDY GET IT RITE! HAHA INSPIRATIONS U KNOOOOOOOO!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jun 3 2005, 05:10 AM
> *12 BUDDY GET IT RITE! HAHA INSPIRATIONS U KNOOOOOOOO!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]3218189[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 12 cars...dam......looks like a good show!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jun 3 2005, 03:10 AM
> *12 BUDDY GET IT RITE! HAHA INSPIRATIONS U KNOOOOOOOO!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]3218189[/snapback]​*


OHH 12 oops :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

andre nikatina gonna be there? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 2 2005, 12:28 AM
> *yup, Too Short is defenitly going to be in the building. Also performing will be Rappin' 4Tay, Mr. Kee, & Don Cisco. We talked to Celly Cel this pass Sunday, and he said he was also going to be in the building. We also might be getting some guest appearances from San Quinn, Messy Marv, The Team, and Andre Nickatina. But Too Short will be there, and who knows who will show up, were going to it Big Bay style, real bossy.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]3212592[/snapback]​*


TIGHT............................TOO.SHORT.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK I want to go!! Damn I'm pissed. You homeboys have fun for me. My club will be out there. LO*LYSTICS 

I wish I could take my shit. :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 3 2005, 09:11 AM
> *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK I want to go!!  Damn I'm pissed.  You homeboys have fun for me.  My club will be out there.  LO*LYSTICS
> 
> I wish I could take my shit.  :angry:
> [snapback]3218814[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAHA SHE GOT YOU BY THE BALLS...I BET YOU WEAR A DRESS RIGHT WHEN YOU GET HOME. LOL


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 09:15 AM
> *HAHAHAHA  SHE GOT YOU BY THE BALLS...I BET YOU WEAR A DRESS RIGHT WHEN YOU GET HOME. LOL
> [snapback]3218833[/snapback]​*



Nah fucker :angry: No trailer or truck. If I would have been smart I would have bought a truck instead of the caddy. Last time I borrowed a truck and rented a trailer the trailer burnt up the electrical on the truck. $600 at the dealer. Fuck that shit I aint doing that again. You gonna show your linc?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 3 2005, 09:24 AM
> *Nah fucker :angry:  No trailer or truck.  If I would have been smart I would have bought a truck instead of the caddy.  Last time I borrowed a truck and rented a trailer the trailer burnt up the electrical on the truck.  $600 at the dealer.  Fuck that shit I aint doing that again.  You gonna show your linc?
> [snapback]3218874[/snapback]​*


YA...IM SHOWING THAT SHITTY LINCOLN. YOUR A TRAILER QUEEN......DRIVE THAT SHIT. DONT HAVE FAITH IN IT?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 08:27 AM
> *YA...IM SHOWING THAT SHITTY LINCOLN. YOUR A TRAILER QUEEN......DRIVE THAT SHIT. DONT HAVE FAITH IN IT?
> [snapback]3218899[/snapback]​*


lol dayum...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 09:27 AM
> *YA...IM SHOWING THAT SHITTY LINCOLN. YOUR A TRAILER QUEEN......DRIVE THAT SHIT. DONT HAVE FAITH IN IT?
> [snapback]3218899[/snapback]​*



I do, I aint tripping really but San Jo is a long one. I try to get places fast and I know if I get over 70 on 13's could be trouble. I just aint prepared to dtive that far I guess.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I leavin for the airport in a hour :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 3 2005, 09:27 AM
> *I leavin for the airport in a hour  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219152[/snapback]​*


how long is the flight... welcome to the bay...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill be there around 4, its taking awhile cuz I got a lay over in reno... Thanks for the welcome homie, see you guys all out there


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Hopefully my damn chaufeur will be on time and have a sign with my name on it in his hands :angry: Jus kidding, EDDIES A MOTHA FUCKIN PIMP!!! Thanks for the volunteering the ride homie


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I might end up over there without the ride.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 3 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Hopefully my damn chaufeur will be on time and have a sign with my name on it in his hands  :angry:  Jus kidding, EDDIES A MOTHA FUCKIN PIMP!!! Thanks for the volunteering the ride homie
> [snapback]3219188[/snapback]​*


You know today I coulda came up just been posted up out front with the low-low  

Call me once you get settled in and your ready to start running with the big doggs


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 3 2005, 10:48 AM
> *I might end up over there without the ride.
> [snapback]3219225[/snapback]​*


LOL....SHE LETTING YOU GO?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 10:51 AM
> *LOL....SHE LETTING YOU GO?
> [snapback]3219238[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: I gotta take her


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 3 2005, 10:57 AM
> *:roflmao:  I gotta take her
> [snapback]3219266[/snapback]​*


COOL........BRING SAND TO THE BEACH


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 3 2005, 08:47 AM
> *I do, I aint tripping really but San Jo is a long one.  I try to get places fast and I know if I get over 70 on 13's could be trouble. I just aint prepared to dtive that far I guess.
> [snapback]3218989[/snapback]​*


You talkin about in that 64??? Man roll that shit!! :biggrin: I go all over the place in my little caddy, on 13's, just leave a little sooner and cruise at 60. 
Hell man its ya low low, so you know you should be going low n slow anyway  Window down, tunes up and ya arm on the window, shades on and just fucking cruisin it dude :thumbsup: 


Enjoy that motherfucking car homie!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 3 2005, 08:50 AM
> *You know today I coulda came up just been posted up out front with the low-low
> 
> Call me once you get settled in and your ready to start running with the big doggs
> [snapback]3219234[/snapback]​*


For sure bro


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

T minus 10 9 8 7 ahhh fuckit im out the door...


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 3 2005, 10:13 AM
> *T minus 10  9  8  7  ahhh fuckit im out the door...
> [snapback]3219319[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 3 2005, 10:11 AM
> *You talkin about in that 64??? Man roll that shit!! :biggrin:  I go all over the place in my little caddy, on 13's, just leave a little sooner and cruise at 60.
> Hell man its ya low low, so you know you should be going low n slow anyway   Window down, tunes up and ya arm on the window, shades on and just fucking cruisin it dude :thumbsup:
> Enjoy that motherfucking car homie!!!
> [snapback]3219309[/snapback]​*



Thats the way to do. ridin on highway crusin 55-60. listening to santana with your lady or boys in the car just enjoying the nice weather nice cool breeze. Dammnn makes me wanna leave work and take a long drive on the highway and just relax and chill. maybe you can have someone behind in a regular car just in case?? 
If not then glad you can make it to the show with or without your car. Its all about having fun. 
:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IM GLAD ITS IN S.J. FINALLY.....A SHOW.....GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 3 2005, 11:11 AM
> *You talkin about in that 64??? Man roll that shit!! :biggrin:  I go all over the place in my little caddy, on 13's, just leave a little sooner and cruise at 60.
> Hell man its ya low low, so you know you should be going low n slow anyway   Window down, tunes up and ya arm on the window, shades on and just fucking cruisin it dude :thumbsup:
> Enjoy that motherfucking car homie!!!
> [snapback]3219309[/snapback]​*



I have bad luck like that though. damn hopefully I make it out there just to check it out.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 11:30 AM
> *IM GLAD ITS IN S.J. FINALLY.....A SHOW.....GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.....
> [snapback]3219372[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Jun 3 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Thats the way to do. ridin on highway crusin 55-60. listening to santana with your lady or boys in the car just enjoying the nice weather nice cool breeze. Dammnn makes me wanna leave work and take a long drive on the highway and just relax and chill. maybe you can have someone behind in a regular car just in case??
> If not then glad you can make it to the show with or without your car. Its all about having fun.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219351[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

BA rider,
I can't make it to San Jo show.. Ran out of funds, I can make it there but not back. LOL Man I really wanted enter my ride.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 3 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Hopefully my damn chaufeur will be on time and have a sign with my name on it in his hands  :angry:  Jus kidding, EDDIES A MOTHA FUCKIN PIMP!!! Thanks for the volunteering the ride homie
> [snapback]3219188[/snapback]​*


what you didn't know is i'm charging by the hour...and gas foooooooooo...shhhhhhhhhhit bay area gas an't no joke! and i be pumping 91 chevron gas....woooooooooooooooooooo...expencive...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 3 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Hopefully my damn chaufeur will be on time and have a sign with my name on it in his hands  :angry:  Jus kidding, EDDIES A MOTHA FUCKIN PIMP!!! Thanks for the volunteering the ride homie
> [snapback]3219188[/snapback]​*



EDDIE'S A MOTHA FUCKIN PIMP???????????? I SEE YOU DON'T REALLY KNOW HIM!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

well it's almost count down to the mutha frucken show. So get ready fluckers for the party is gonna bounce like Vidas booty. The offical party is at TOONS on Saturday starting at 8pm. Dress code is effect so don't be sloppy, and the after after party is at my chante... if you don't know, now you know.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Well B A Rider is here and its time to go hit the clubs !!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

alright fuckers, 36 hours to show time. Can't wait, hope to see most of you tomorrow at the move between 12-5.

Eddie


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HELL YEA CAN'T WAIT 4 DA SHOW! :biggrin: SO WHOZ HITTIN UP TOONZ 2MORROE AND WHOZ GOIN 2 DA SHOW???? I'LL B AT BOTH BUT NOT WIT MY RIDE SHEZ STILL GETTIN READY....  :biggrin: IF U SEE ME AT DA CLUB SAY WUUUUT UP?!


----------



## LOW iLLUSIONS (Mar 20, 2005)

are the cops gonna be hatin and not let any fooz in who wear a spot of red like the cops did in salas? any info! cuz fooz dont wanna roll out thier and then get turned around at the door!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 10:30 AM
> *IM GLAD ITS IN S.J. FINALLY.....A SHOW.....GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.....
> [snapback]3219372[/snapback]​*


yup, streetlow should bring it back to the fairgrounds too


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

does any one know if were able to bring in coolers on Sunday the day of the show. Just curious ???


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 3 2005, 10:38 PM
> *alright fuckers, 36 hours to show time. Can't wait, hope to see most of you tomorrow at the move between 12-5.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]3222231[/snapback]​*


The fockers said if your not pre. reg your not gettin in, just so you fockers know.

Oh and BA RIDER is still alive, barely :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nope, no coolers  



> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Jun 4 2005, 07:47 PM
> *does any one know if were able to bring in coolers on Sunday the day of the show. Just curious ???
> [snapback]3224791[/snapback]​*


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

no coolers, sorry!!!!!! That is the Convention Center's Policy but hey we have another show in Frisco at the end of July so you know you can bring coolers and BBQ pits at that show. Please don't bring your ride to the show tomorrow if you are not pre-reg. We are already full so please no chillones tomorrow just come and enjoy the show. See you there.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jun 4 2005, 06:58 PM
> *The fockers said if your not pre. reg your not gettin in, just so you fockers know.
> 
> Oh and BA RIDER is still alive, barely  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3224820[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That fool was HELLA hung when I spoke with him earlier... He was bugging me to fly down with him but I get my kids every weekend and just ended up with this new pup...
Not to mention, I can't wait for the engine in my bomb as is... I go there and I'm going to have to get gangster on the fool that's taking his time  

Get that poor guy a "4 horsemen" for me :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yup brett was fucked up today....the show is looking good....all the cars there are clean and its not a small place as 1st thought...right on streetlow for putting it back down in the bayarea!  see ya tommorow..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 5 2005, 12:15 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  That fool was HELLA hung when I spoke with him earlier...  He was bugging me to fly down with him but I get my kids every weekend and just ended up with this new pup...
> Not to mention, I can't wait for the engine in my bomb as is...  I go there and I'm going to have to get gangster on the fool that's taking his time
> 
> ...



i had to bang on his room today that foo got back to his hotel at 6am and i picked his ass up at 845am.... :biggrin: dame party animals....him and top dogg went out to the pre-show party today ...well they where suppose to,,


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

SEE EVERYBODY LATER....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 3 2005, 05:50 PM
> *well it's almost count down to the mutha frucken show. So get ready fluckers for the party is gonna bounce like Vidas booty. The offical party is at TOONS on Saturday starting at 8pm. Dress code is effect so don't be sloppy, and the after after party is at my chante... if you don't know, now you know.
> [snapback]3220905[/snapback]​*


hope you and toro take plenty of pic of the hynas ...i know there will be so,e out there ....


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 4 2005, 11:39 PM
> *i had to bang on his room today that foo got back to his hotel at 6am and i picked his ass up at 845am.... :biggrin: dame party animals....him and top dogg went out to the pre-show party today ...well they where suppose to,,
> [snapback]3225787[/snapback]​*


Waking that foo up is HORRIBLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT'S UP PEEPS HOW WAS THE SAN JO SHOW I WAS ON VACTION IN VEGAS AND COULDN'T GO.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Post up pics when you can those of you that took some, I couldn't go myself,and especially Chagos lac and if he got any awards, thanks.


----------



## lowrider girl (Jan 25, 2005)

WHERE'S THE PICS?????????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: come on eddie how did chagos car do?


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

Get the pics of the hynas posted. Thanks.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: YEA DA SHOW WAZ KOO MUCH PROPZ STREETLOW! :thumbsup: SHYT AND TELL MOSEZ WE NEED TO PARTY AGAIN SHYT GOT ME FUCKED UP AT TOONZ! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LINK TO SOME PICS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=182000


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

San Jose Mercury did a article on the show

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/11825806.htm

you might have to reg to view.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jun 6 2005, 08:02 AM
> *San Jose Mercury did a article on the show
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/11825806.htm
> ...


`BOULEVARD PICASSOS'

By Crystal Carreon

Mercury News


The lowriders rode back into San Jose on Sunday in rows of waxed, candy-colored steel and sparkling chrome, like a homecoming for an era bygone.

More than a decade after drunken brawls and illegal cruising prompted local leaders to ban shows at the county fairgrounds devoted to the maverick automobiles, the high-glossed, deep-dished, ``boulevard Picassos'' returned to the city.

``It feels good to be in our back yard,'' said Tlecu Omitl, editor of San Jose-based StreetLow Magazine, which sponsored the one-day show at the McEnery Convention Center -- the largest showcase in 13 years in a city once considered the lowrider capital of Northern California. ``It's embedded into the culture; it has become a lifestyle onto its own,'' Omitl said.

The gleam of 250 customized cars enticed nearly 2,500 enthusiasts to see themselves reflected in a body of work that has become a distinctive cultural alchemy in the Chicano community.

Born of two cultures -- American and Mexican -- lowriding emerged from post-World War II barrios where residents sought to put their own imprint onto the American automobile -- just as zoot suiters in the 1940s adopted a style of dress drawn from Anglo culture, but stylized to retain a Latino identity.

From Whittier Boulevard in East Los Angeles to San Jose's Story and King roads, lowriding has grown into a social ritual. Young men cruise to compare their craftsmanship and court the opposite sex. It also has become a way for families to connect, as parents help their children restore their grandparents' relics.

Babies in tow

At Sunday's show, some lowrider enthusiasts cruised the showroom while pushing a baby stroller or with toddlers in tow sporting car club shirts.

Three-year-old Jake Silva tinkered with his pint-size lowrider Chevy Impala, as his father, Louie, excitedly videotaped the classic cars that reminded him of his youth.

``I grew up on this,'' said Silva, 36, who was raised in San Jose. ``I remember, when I was 12, seeing all these cars on Story Road; it was like going to the circus, and I was in awe.''

Jesse Luviano also remembers being captivated by the lowriders cruising East San Jose in the mid-1980s. The procession of customized classic cars hugging the asphalt stirred a sense of ingenuity that drove Luviano, now 30, to re-make a car of his own.

The result: After two years of labor, $25,000 in parts, and a dozen coats of gloss over lime and avocado-colored paint, Luviano parked his 1948 Chevy Fleetline in the convention hall and admired all his car's admirers.

``It is art,'' said Luviano, a Ford dealership mechanic. ``There is a sense of pride, a sense of ownership with this.''

Luviano, a member of the Style Kings car club in Union City, said the feeling was particularly pronounced Sunday, because he was able to show his car in the city that inspired it -- San Jose.

Event organizers said the show was the largest event of its kind since 1992; the following year, the county imposed a controversial ban on shows at the fairgrounds at the urging of police and city leaders.

Concerns over gridlock, gangs and a homicide after one show led to the ban and ended a 16-year tradition of lowrider shows that drew thousands.

At the time, the county board of supervisors' 3-2 vote was viewed by many in the Latino community as a referendum on Latino culture -- though some of the complaints were voiced by fairgrounds neighbors, who were Latino. San Jose Mayor Ron Gonzales, then a county supervisor, voted for the ban.

All about cars

Gonzales was not available Sunday, but his spokesman David Vossbrink said the city recognizes the positive attributes of lowriding, such as its craftsmanship.

``There is no assumption that this is associated with any other activity,'' he said, referring to crime.

Omitl believes times have indeed changed. StreetLow Magazine, he said, was welcomed to the convention center as cash-strapped officials work to court large events and bring business back to San Jose.

Wayne Satmary, the convention center's senior event manager, couldn't say how much revenue Sunday's event generated; organizers were charging $25 at the door.

Omitl said the negative associations surrounding lowriders -- that they are gangbanger cars -- are dying.

``This is to show that the stereotypical image of what the lowrider was is no longer valid,'' he said of Sunday's show. ``We are homeowners and business owners. We can take a vehicle made by an American manufacturer and make it our own.

``This is who we are.''


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice Very nice !!!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 6 2005, 08:21 AM
> *Nice Very nice !!!!!!!
> [snapback]3231230[/snapback]​*


byron. whats up bro. its always nice runnin into you. i saw that you were pretty busy with them girls all day :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 6 2005, 08:53 AM
> *byron. whats up bro. its always nice runnin into you. i saw that you were pretty busy with them girls all day  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3231332[/snapback]​*


Right on man, it was a trip I had 2 sets of 3 broads running around there, then there was all the losse ones I was trying to catch up to


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 6 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Right on man, it was a trip I had 2 sets of 3 broads running around there, then there was all the losse ones I was trying to catch up to
> [snapback]3231342[/snapback]​*


haha man i was surprised yesterday. i didnt bring any females with me or take any pics. i just wanted to chill. and i bounce out before the bikini contest. any pics of that??? :dunno:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

:angry: I HATE THAT WHITE WASH MAYOR,HE DONT DO SHIT FOR ANYBODY BESIDE HIMSELF


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jun 6 2005, 11:13 AM
> *:angry: I HATE THAT WHITE WASH MAYOR,HE DONT DO SHIT FOR ANYBODY BESIDE HIMSELF
> [snapback]3231967[/snapback]​*


seriously, i didnt know he was the one to ban it, im not surprised. :angry: but he built a big enough shitty hall so you can see it when you come over the over pass on alum rock and 101... :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Very good article. :thumbsup: Thanks for posting.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

it was a good show, thanks to all the came out with a possitve attitude. The cops had no complaints about the show, just the one that was mentioned before with the member from Impalas. So thats good, the cops were cool about everything, they were even telling some the girls to flash there tits. Thats good the cops enjoyed themselves and said definetly there will be a show next year on June 9th (so mark your calendars) and we will be using the whole conventin center. If the shows continue to be good, maybe the following year we'll get the fair grounds. I know the show was long but we wanted to do it big for San Jo and have a big concert but then some of the performers weren't ready and the mc tried stalling with trying to get some girls on stage, I know some of you complained about that but I know the majoirty of the guys didn't mind. 
For those of you that have been asking about the next show on the "Stop & Drop Tour", it will be in San Franciso on July 31st at Candle Stick Park and then we'll be hitting Los Angeles on August 21st at Dodger Stadium.
Once again thanks to all of you that continue to support us and who continue to keep the lowrider lifestyle alive and positive.


Eddie


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N_west_side_N+May 31 2005, 03:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: :wave: :happysad:


----------

